# Got Mine!



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Waiting for it to be delivered next week now rahter excited.
2005 Gallardo Silver / black grey leather alacantara headliner premium audio glass bonnet 4k on the odo


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

That's awesome.


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

I call bull****. We demand pics.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (.:Rcoholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rcoholic* »_I call bull****. We demand pics.









came off the truck last night ill post up some pics. kinda crappy had to unload in a darker parking lot as my street is pretty tight. better pics after it returns from service

































_Modified by SKNKWRX at 11:14 PM 2-9-2009_


_Modified by SKNKWRX at 11:21 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

you are nutz.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (abe1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_you are nutz.










lol this is not the first time i have heard this or thought this in the last week.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

Baby gets a clutch and new rear P Zeros and full fluid filter change and tune up


----------



## vwBronsonvw (Nov 24, 2006)

A new clutch at 4k?








P.S I hate you


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (vwBronsonvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwBronsonvw* »_A new clutch at 4k?








P.S I hate you









Yes apparently the only stick Simon Gagne can drive is a hockey stick lol. At least seller agreed to pay for half the clutch.


----------



## napkinn (May 13, 2003)

That looks like a pretty shady place to pick up a Gallardo, you sure this was on the level?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (napkinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *napkinn* »_That looks like a pretty shady place to pick up a Gallardo, you sure this was on the level?









Shady seemed to make it that much more fun. that truck would never fit on my street its the local HS.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*

May I ask what you payed for it?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanengineering g60* »_May I ask what you payed for it?

Oh a few R32's lol...I got a really good deal I will say that.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*

sweet. one day....... one day...................


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

I never test drove a lambo but a couple of Austin martins. wasnt too exited for the Austin. to tell you the Truth I didnt really enjoy it. I didnt feel special enought for $130.000 I have a feeling that the Gallardo would be much more exiting.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

Yea I agree....I was shopping F355GTBs for the longest time but finally was scared off by the cost of maintaining a 10 year old Ferrari. I paid more upfront but I think the G is going to be a much more easily maintained car. And for the same money or maybe even less than most DB9s 911TT 360 Modenas this things looks so outrageous it seemed the obvious choice for a toy.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*

yes. agreed.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

Good choice. Enjoy it.


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_
Yes apparently the only stick Simon Gagne can drive is a hockey stick lol. At least seller agreed to pay for half the clutch.

Interesting...I knew he had a Gallardo, but I wasn't aware he couldn't drive it







What's he driving now? Sorry, just a nosy Flyers fan checking in...and congrats on the purchase!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (PGas32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGas32* »_
Interesting...I knew he had a Gallardo, but I wasn't aware he couldn't drive it







What's he driving now? Sorry, just a nosy Flyers fan checking in...and congrats on the purchase!

No idea. I purchased the car through a broker from the surgeon who bought it from gagne never, drove it and apparently couldnt afford it either.


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_
No idea. I purchased the car through a broker from the surgeon who bought it from gagne never, drove it and apparently couldnt afford it either. 

haha, too bad for him


----------



## tdubbs (Mar 24, 2007)

please tell me how you afford this, so that i can get into the right profession. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub"parts" (Oct 27, 2008)

dam sexy car


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdubbs* »_please tell me how you afford this, so that i can get into the right profession. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Do you really have to ask a question like that? The answer would be quite proprietary, to say the least.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (DrPassat)*

man tires are soo expensive for that car. Even e-bay. And E-BAY is supposed to be cheap. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## tdubbs (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (DrPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrPassat* »_
Do you really have to ask a question like that? The answer would be quite proprietary, to say the least.

As someone who has no idea where to go in life, yes I do. Simple question of what the guy does for a living. Wasn't meant to offend anyone. I'm sorry, I don't have any idea what to be when I grow up I suppose.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (tdubbs)*

were those lotuses broken and being repaired in the shop or just maintenance?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

Some were repaired one was wrecked. They are also a Lotus dealer.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (tdubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdubbs* »_
As someone who has no idea where to go in life, yes I do. Simple question of what the guy does for a living. Wasn't meant to offend anyone. I'm sorry, I don't have any idea what to be when I grow up I suppose. 

So what is it that you do? I want a Lambo too!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (VR6'D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6’D* »_
So what is it that you do? I want a Lambo too!









I orchestrate the overthrow of 3rd world governments in the interests of major petroleum companies. Its a growth industry. 
I'll post up some new pics next week I had the rear valence color matched and the 4 panels surrounding the engine bay, center console and gauge cluster pieces all painted body color tinted the windows full detail and a fabspeed exhaust is on the way for install. All thats left is the factory Navi unit sitting on my coffee table I found on e-bay.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*

sick, saw this same exact car for sale in Du Pont Registry Mag. It was at a good price too, congrats on the purchase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow thats some job. Nice pics!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*

hows the new exhaust sound?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_hows the new exhaust sound?


do you even need to ask


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_
I orchestrate the overthrow of 3rd world governments in the interests of major petroleum companies. Its a growth industry. 


I hope this is a joke.


----------



## triggerjim (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
do you even need to ask









No, but you do have to post a vid with sound!


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

here is more proof of his car.. got a chance to shot it personally.. looking towards to your guys's meet
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4538300


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Got Mine! (gli_boi)*

sick G..
saw on that you got to take part in LP 550-2 Valentino Balboni drive and unveiling...congrats


----------



## Jetta TDI Sport Edition (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (dief)*

Beautiful car


----------



## Tj_gti (Sep 1, 2009)

thats sick man


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (Tj_gti)*

Beautiful car man, Congrats. BTW, my uncle had a Gallardo like this one in a sweet pearl white color... First thing he did was roast the tires off... set him back $1200 a tire....
Zach


----------



## mk3rider91 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

man, this car is awesome.. what is it that you do to get this car? lol i have a MK3 golf and i payed 1500 for it.. thats the price of your wheels


----------



## danygenio (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Got Mine! (mk3rider91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3rider91* »_man, this car is awesome.. what is it that you do to get this car? lol i have a MK3 golf and i payed 1500 for it.. thats the price of your wheels
 LOL.. you wish.. may be the cup holder...


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (danygenio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danygenio* »_ LOL.. you wish.. may be the cup holder... 

HAHA I wish the car HAD a cupholder. And if anyone payed 1200 per tire thats robbery Pirelli P Zero Rosso cost about 500 per corner.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_sick G..
saw on that you got to take part in LP 550-2 Valentino Balboni drive and unveiling...congrats
















Yea we got the Lambo execs to let Balboni himself drive to Lake Geneva with us in a 550-2 for brunch. Really a cool charming guy. I spent a good part of the drive behind him watching him wag the tail all over the place.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Got Mine! (.:Rcoholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rcoholic* »_I call bull****. We demand pics.









pwnd


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_
I orchestrate the overthrow of 3rd world governments in the interests of major petroleum companies. Its a growth industry. ]


George W Bush is on the Vortex?? What a small world!
Congrats on the purchase. It's a beautiful work of art!


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Satchriani)*

I saw the "Day in the life of Simon Gagne" episode on NHL network and he was beating the crap out of this car







JK, but he was driving it in the show. I think Mike Greene from the capitals has a silver gallardo also.


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

very nice.
needs a drop and wheels.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (Gkap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gkap* »_very nice.
needs a drop and wheels.

I recently re-did the stock wheels gloss black with a stripe and blacked out all the lights. Tailpipes will soon be matte black ceramic also. Doubt I'd screw with the suspension the car is retardedly low as is and I have a steep ramp into my condo.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

andrew looks good.


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_
I recently re-did the stock wheels gloss black with a stripe and blacked out all the lights. Tailpipes will soon be matte black ceramic also. Doubt I'd screw with the suspension the car is retardedly low as is and I have a steep ramp into my condo.


wheels look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (Gkap)*

Hey Andy we got to get together some time so I can shoot your car again...


----------



## In.VW.We.Trust (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (gli_boi)*

I got to sit in this thing at last years treffen its crazy nice. The owner is a great guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (gli_boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_boi* »_Hey Andy we got to get together some time so I can shoot your car again... 

Yea when the weather breaks defiantely. Im shipping it to FL in Feb for Supercar Weekend in Palm Beach so hopefully I dont put it into the everglades or something stupid. Did a shoot with my friend Jeremy from MayaCreative along withb my friends black Scuderia heres a small version of the best shot from the day.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

blah blah blah blah
get to NC in april


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_
Yea when the weather breaks defiantely. Im shipping it to FL in Feb for Supercar Weekend in Palm Beach so hopefully I dont put it into the everglades or something stupid. Did a shoot with my friend Jeremy from MayaCreative along withb my friends black Scuderia heres a small version of the best shot from the day. 









where is that loaction you guys shot this? Pm me with info if you can... Looks awsome, I deff wouldn't mind shooting there when it clears up


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Got Mine! (gli_boi)*

Bigger pic? Would be a great desk top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (abe1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abe1.8t* »_blah blah blah blah
get to NC in april


BEYOTCH! What happened to that CTOOOOOON? Im working on TOD gotta get a copilot. Would be a great weekend for the R. I kinda want PS10s and an exhaust on the car I am CLEARLY not modding though. And D that photo was shot on the top floor of a parking structure @ Halsted and Taylor on UICs campus.


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_
BEYOTCH! What happened to that CTOOOOOON? Im working on TOD gotta get a copilot. Would be a great weekend for the R. I kinda want PS10s and an exhaust on the car I am CLEARLY not modding though. And D that photo was shot on the top floor of a parking structure @ Halsted and Taylor on UICs campus. 

cool Andy thanks! If u need a copilot for TOD this year let me know! I'm down! Btw didn't even mention this but I might be the new CVO director! We are havin out meeting tonight at Bufallo wild wings in Hoffman estates on Rt 59 and 72. 7pm! See if u cam come out it will be a good time!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*FV-QR*

out of curiosity what does full coverage insurance run for a yr...??


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_out of curiosity what does full coverage insurance run for a yr...??

Insurance is not to bad but I am in my 30s with a good driving record. Maybe 1500/yr but I have my homeowners and 3 cars all through one company so thats probly a discount also.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SKNKWRX)*

That's amazing I'm 28 have a 03 wrx 98 gti and a 97 f150 on my policy and I pay 1500 for just the wrx. Hopefully in 7-10 years I will be able to purchase one of these..


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

Dream car!! I would put mirrors in black too


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hudy_cz)*

Soo nice!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

FYI, if your looking to upgrade or update or even change your Gallardo, I could help find Callisto wheels for your baby bull. I might be able to help you purchase some for pretty cheap too!

*Callisto wheels:*
















































I've even see these new LP560-4 wheels go for $3,000 recently (no tires, no center caps)


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

Sweet car man, congrats!
Have fun and enjoy it, Im sure you will!
-Cheers








kroutbrner (BRV)


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i want some high res of those pics!


----------



## R-mean (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

i love how SKNKWRX shut Rcohoic up lol


----------



## ireallycare (Feb 26, 2010)

Sick ride.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Got Mine! (SKNKWRX)*

You bought Simon Gagne's Lambo...that's awesome!

GO FLYERS!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Got Mine! (Rabbit5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_You bought Simon Gagne's Lambo...that's awesome!

GO FLYERS!









That I did....my 17yo cousin is a hockey prodigy and was pretty psyched to get Gagne's Wachovia center parking permit and some other stuff with his name and sig on them.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

must be nice man congrats on the purchase, maybe one day lmao


----------

